# Fuente de PC: Cuanto amperaje?



## zgouki

Que tal foristas! hace tanto tiempo que no pasaba por aqui...
Como es de esperarse de mi, vengo con dudas de principiante y la verdad es que no sabia donde cornos colocar este post, asi que si hay alguno similar pido mil disculpas (la furia de los moderadores se encargaran de mi   ops: )
Bueno, mi duda es la siguiente:
poseo una fuente de PC como la que esta en la imagen (es exactamente la misma, y es de la empresa TOUCH ELECTRONICS, Modelo: SP9627)









estuve averiguando en la web y es una fuente de 50W de potencia.
Ahora bien: que calculos debo hacer para saber el amperaje maximo de corriente que puede entregar esta fuente? Que cosas puedo alimentar con ella y con que limitaciones?
Espero discrecion y no tantos insultos por esta pregunta de burro.ops:
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Primero: Buenas noches ¡ Perdido !

Segundo 50 W ¿?¿?¿?¿? me parece que no

Tercero en la etiqueta no dice ?


----------



## El nombre

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Espero discrecion y no tantos insultos por esta pregunta de burro.ops:
> Saludos


Me encanta esta predisposición de sumisión.


----------



## zgouki

jaja gracias por las respuestas. perdon por mi ausencia ,estaba arreglando mi yate y gestionando la empresa de bill gates (a quien me paresco?  no me acusen por plagio! ).
Para fogonazo: en la etiqueta dice "TOUCH ELECTRONICS Model: SP9627" y nada mas que sea relevante. 
Averigué que era de 50W en esta pagina de ventas:
http://www.a1parts.com/surplus/index.html
es el producto nº3 (lo gracioso es que sale solo $5  )
Bueno, espero sus respuestas, pero por si acaso voy a intentar contestarmela yo solo y uds. me dicen si esta bien.---->* Voltaje x Amperaje = Potencia ???* Esta bien mi conclusion? 
Si esta bien, entonces como estas fuentes pueden entregar 12 o 5 Volts (y si realmente posee 50W de potencia), la corriente para 12 volts seria I=50/12= 4.1 Amperes
Si esto es cierto, ya esta: la declaro mi fuente oficial para toda clase de cosas electronicas (incluido el famoso reloj de 24 segundos que consumia maso menos 3A con los displays de leds gigantes)
Saludos y I´m waiting for yours replies!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu deduccion es correcta.

Antes de quemar nada verifica que se pueda conectar a 220VCA y mide la salida a ver si es cierto los 12 V

Me llama la atensión que si es una fuente de PC deveria ser de mayor potencia


----------



## ciri

El tema es que estas fuentes tiran diferentes valores de corriente y tension!1. yo tenia una, no de la misma marca, pero en la carcaza decia todos los valores...

la tire hace unos dias..

esto lo viste?

http://www.badcaps.net/forum/printthread.php?t=1262&page=9&pp=20


----------



## zgouki

Recuerdas esa vez que inicie un hilo sobre una pc antigua que me habia encontrado en un container ( ops: y me llamaste basurero! :evil:   con muchas oooooooooo!!!) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17112.html
Bueno, de esa PC pude rescatar la fuente; es la fuente de 50W en cuestion ( y es de 50W porque es para una cpu destinada a los supermercados: monitor pequeño blanco y negro, mini impresora, escaner de codigo de barras, etc., no creo que consuma mucho esas cosas).
En esa epoca, yo habia conectado una disquetera, la propia cpu (con disco duro, obvio) y un monitor y andaba perfecto todo (solo que se quedaba en el bios porque no reconocia el disco duro), asi que ahora debe funcionar OK. 


> Antes de quemar nada verifica que se pueda conectar a 220VCA


Si se conecta a 220; ademas de que esa vez lo conecte a la linea de 220 , en la etiqueta dice eso (perdon por no ponerlo anteriormente)
Ahora mi siguiente duda es: La salida de 5 Volts esta regulada o entrega los 4,1 A que saque con la ecuacion? Y la de 12 Volts? 
Gracias por tus respuestas rapidas, espero las siguientes   
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

La potencia generalmente es la suma de las potencias, o sea que entre los 12V y los 5V tienes tus 50W


----------



## zgouki

OK, entonces si quiero utilizar tecnologia cmos con la salida de 5V, debo regularla? (es para la parte logica del circuito del reloj) Como hago esto?


----------



## Fogonazo

La salida de 5V seguro esta regulada, no te olvides que alimentaba la logica de una PC


----------



## zgouki

AHHHH....(sonido de persona tonta que se da cuenta de algo  )
Bueno fogonazo, como siempre un gusto charlar contigo (si se puede llamar charla a esto, mas bien parece un entrevista). Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y atención y nos vemos en el foro.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

OK, La NBA como anda ?

Saludos


----------



## zgouki

La NBA anda ahi, con manu ginobili rompiendola, pero yo... si voy a USA es de barrendero, nada mas   . 
Hablando de basquet...(ya se que vas a pensar que soy un pesado....  ), recuerdas el reloj de 24 segundos? Bueno, estoy tratando de mejorarlo utilizando un PIC 16F84 (en realidad, la parte logica ya esta hecha porque gracias a la colaboración de *carlitox_unc *que me ha facilitado el codigo asm y ademas me recomendo el nipple, un excelente programa para programar PICs, no me veia bien con el assembler  )
Bueno, la verdad es que me gustaria saber como puedo conectar los displays de leds a la fuente AT de PC de 50W... (acuerdate que eran 2 digitos de 7 segmentos de 10 leds c/u, pero ahora los digitos se multiplexan, osea debe estar prendido en c/instante uno solo, lo que implica que deben tener mas brillo c/led)
De cuantos leds hago c/serie y con que resistencias las conecto? (ten en cuenta que voy a usar la salida de 12 volts de la fuente) Que transistor utilizo? 
Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpa que te venga con cosas de hace mil años...si quieres lo hablamos en el post del reloj (si es que no se lo comieron las polillas  )
Saludos


----------



## zgouki

Gente, alguien sabe como prender este trasto? Es que al final nose si es AT o ATX ya que si es AT deberia tener algun switch para encenderla, pero no es el caso. De todos modos tiene los conectores que van a la placa madre como una AT, chequen esta pagina: 
http://pinouts.ru/Power/MotherboardPower_pinout.shtml

Especificaciones (obtenidas de la web):
Model numbers: Touch SP9627 and FIC P/N 71-50324-00.
Output is 50W. Has 4-prong 5/12V output with square Molex style connector. Has 3-prong power on/off connector, and micro-AT power output connector. Small (60mm) fan in the back for exhaust.

Otra cosa que creo que es importante es que ademas de estos cables que van a la mother y de los molex de los componentes del cpu (rojo,negro,negro,amarillo) hay 3 cables adicionales (violeta,gris,negro) que tambien van hacia la mother con un conector pero nose que funciones cumplen ya que no encuentro por ningun lado que son (en la imagen que puse estan amrcados con un circulo)
Espero sus respuestas amigos.
Saludos


----------



## zgouki

Aqui tengo otra foto de fuente en cuestion (lo encontre en un foro yanqui de electronica). Los cables que estan en el margen superior izquierdo son los cables que creo que deberian ir al switch (que no esta).
Espero sus respuestas y ayuda..Saludos


----------



## lu5hcb

hola mi amigo lograste descifrar el conector de esta fuente porque tengo que reemplazar esta  por una moderna y no se si el naranja entrega 3 volt o es pg  te agradeseria la respuesta


----------



## Hellmut1956

Una fuente de ordenador requiere de una carga mínima para encender! Sin esta queda muerto!






Como se puede ver en la foto uso un bombillo un 50 W que crea esa carga mínima constante. También existen puentes para lograr esto. La ventaja que veo en el uso del bombillo es, que a razón de la luz que emana siempre puedo ver si está encendido o apagado. Claro, en mi caso uso una fuente de 600 W. El bombillo se conecta entre los +5 VDC y Tierra!

Eso sí, trabajar en esto se está trabajando con algo conectado a la red, lo que significa que si no se sabe lo que se hace se puede uno matar. No tomo responsabilidad alguna y indico que estrictamente esto se deberá hacer estando capacitado a eso!


----------

